
Engineers Buzz That Internet Is Outgrowing Its Gear - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/articles/y2k-meets-512k-as-internet-limit-approaches-1407937617?mod=WSJ_article_EditorsPicks
======
lutusp
Paywalled article.

